# Looking to move to Le marche



## Maralena

Hi everyone we had a house built three years ago in a little Hamlet Valentino and are hoping to retire within two to three years, although we spend a great lot of time there usually once a month, we have never bumped into any English, as I may be over there for a couple of months during this summer would love to meet up with anyone.....


----------



## Daniela DA

Maralena said:


> Hi everyone we had a house built three years ago in a little Hamlet Valentino and are hoping to retire within two to three years, although we spend a great lot of time there usually once a month, we have never bumped into any English, as I may be over there for a couple of months during this summer would love to meet up with anyone.....



Dear Maralena, 
Being myself Italian, I am a somewhat unconventional Expat (rather a Returnee). However in a few months, I will go back to live in my home country and village, Cassero di Camerata Picena (Ancona Province) after having spent the best part of a whole life abroad (Brussels, notably).
I cannot envisage this return as a divorce from the multicultural habits and culture, which have surrounded me and my family up to date. 

Beside this personal need, I have also come to realise through a number of blogs that "Expats" living –part or full-time- in Le Marche, might appreciate to know that they are not alone in their desire to reconcile their own cultures and interests with new a new culture, environment and territory, which offer indeed some poetic and bucolic inspiration but often to the detriment of contacts and interaction with the local society.

I think that a minimum effort for networking and associating all those interested in some initiatives might make a difference in the way to enjoy an environment, which has so much to offer.

I stand ready to listen to proposals such as yours. 
I will be only briefly in the area in the following 2 weeks but I will start spending longer time there from February 2011 on.
Daniela DA


----------

